# Assembler-Problemm!



## akosch (2. April 2003)

Hi!
Sowas ähnliches ruft ein kleines, selbstständiges OS auf:



> org 100h
> segment .data
> msg db 'Hello, World!',0Dh,0Ah,'$'
> segment .text
> ...



Und es kommt garnichts!
Liegt es daran, dass da auch Funktionen drinen sind, die nur unter Dos unterstütz werden? Wenn ja welche sind das?

THX!
MfG, akosch


ps: sorry für die dumme Frage! Ich kann schon viele Programmiersprachen, aber Assembler ist irgendwie anders, oder bin ich schon zu alt für eine neue Programmiersprache *g*?


----------



## Sinac (2. April 2003)

Hab ich richtig verstanden das du dein eigenes OS stricken willt?
Ob das sinnvoll ist war ja nicht deine Frage =)

Schau dir dazu mal das  OS Tutorial von Lirion an...


----------



## Christian Fein (2. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von akosch _
> *ps: sorry für die dumme Frage! Ich kann schon viele Programmiersprachen, aber Assembler ist irgendwie anders, oder bin ich schon zu alt für eine neue Programmiersprache *g*?  *



Mach dir nichts draus 

aber frage mal in dem Bereich Lirion, (notfalls per PM) 
der kann dir da sicher weiterhelfen


----------



## akosch (2. April 2003)

@Sinac
Ich will ja nicht Windows programmieren! Es interessiert mich aber, wie Betriebssysteme funktionieren. Schliesslich verwende ich sie ja jeden Tag. Etwas zu verwenden, was man nicht versteht, finde ich nicht so toll. Ich bilde mir auch nicht ein, dass ich jemals verstehen werde, wie ein modernes Betriebssystem funzt. Os-tut von Lirion kenne ich schon. Thx!

@HolyFly, Thx! ;-)


----------



## Sinac (2. April 2003)

Schon klar, wollte den Vorhaben auch nicht kritisieren,
sry wenn das anderes rüber kam!
Wollt das auch schonma machen, aber irgendwie hat sichs
noch nich ergeben =)
Na dann...
Sinac


----------



## Kimble (1. Mai 2003)

hi,

falls du Hilfe brauchst: http://www.programmierer-board.de/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=6
(ist nun mal ein groesseres Assembler-Board als hier...)


----------

